# The list



## jamchick (Mar 16, 2010)

Do any of you guys keep a list of women you have slept with during your life? And continually make one, if so why?


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

jamchick said:


> Do any of you guys keep a list of women you have slept with during your life? And continually make one, if so why?


No-one I know has slept with that many they couldn't name them on request........but maybe I'm old!!:scratchhead:
ps is the question for the guys by any chance a gender cliche


----------



## jamchick (Mar 16, 2010)

i wasnt trying to be cliche, just men and women think differently for the most part and I wanted a guys perspective?


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

I keep a list in my head. But the only name on it is my wifes


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Like Dryden, my list is currently kept on my marriage certificate!


----------



## Drawblank (Mar 18, 2010)

At this point in my life no, but in my 20 I could have probable rambled off most of their names from my head but I have never kept a physical list.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

You mean write a physical list and just leave it lying around the house like a live hand grenade?


----------



## RC-2017 (Mar 22, 2010)

never need a list- I can count that on one hand and I have the photographic memory to make it un-needed. There are times I actually wish I could forget the hookup(my one and only).


----------



## w.s.winstonsarah (May 4, 2010)

Ok as for the list do women randomly think about their list, or about the past lovers they had? Was just wondering if women think of it as do men do?


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

w.s.winstonsarah said:


> Ok as for the list do women randomly think about their list, or about the past lovers they had? Was just wondering if women think of it as do men do?


I think of my first from time to time. I honestly get why people say you should wait until you're married. I feel guilty every time he pops into my head even though I would never be with him again.


----------



## dsfg_lover_001 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey I just think this is ridiculous and dork,well this is just my opinion.Thanks for sharing.


----------

